# Lotus Lights in soffit?



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Anybody done it?


----------



## quick_2 (Dec 12, 2012)

Yep, damp location rated, let 'em rock! Hardest part is coordinating who cuts the hole and getting the soffit guys to move a wire a few feet if needed. Pull loops instead of cutting the wire between each light.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I decided to put in cans and let the soffit guys cut the holes.


----------



## JoeAPinkley (Apr 3, 2016)

Not I am specialize in airport lighting


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> I decided to put in cans and let the soffit guys cut the holes.


Lotus would have been simpler, no?


----------



## billyhunter (Mar 31, 2016)

Actually Lotus light is much more easy to install and more safe staying in soffit than regular Can Pot Light


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Any of you lotus fans use this brand yet: http://www.iuseeliteled.com/products/rl475/2178

A local supply house is carrying them for a little less than Lotus.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

I cant sell anyone on these style of lights. Everyone here wants to be able to simply replace a bulb if the light goes out. The only exception to this is above showers where we use recess cans with the LED retro trims.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

drspec said:


> I cant sell anyone on these style of lights. Everyone here wants to be able to simply replace a bulb if the light goes out. The only exception to this is above showers where we use recess cans with the LED retro trims.


That's what I was saying in the other thread. But if the cost comes down enough they may be viable in some situations.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I put a cord end on one and show it to customers lit up. They love it. I also use it as a trouble light (no batteries)  .


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> I put a cord end on one and show it to customers lit up. They love it. I also use it as a trouble light (no batteries)  .


That sounds like something a door to door salesman would do. Do you sell Tupperware too?

It's time you got yourself an M12 Sticklight.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Led lamps have come down so much that we are sticking to conventional cans/trims and slapping in led br-30s and whatnot.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> That sounds like something a door to door salesman would do. Do you sell Tupperware too?
> 
> It's time you got yourself an M12 Sticklight.


I didn't go in with a tired old remodel can with Home Depot trim and a light bulb, I went in with state of the art technology. Sold it too  .


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> I didn't go in with a tired old remodel can with Home Depot trim and a light bulb, I went in with state of the art technology. Sold it too  .


But what are you selling? I can't imagine a customer caring what the housing of a recessed light looks like. "_Hey look, it's smaller than the other recessed lights_ (because it's not recessed) _and it will take up less room in your joist cavity_!" :laughing:

All the benefits of Lotus lights are for the electrician installing them, the customer gets all the disadvantageous.

The customer can get the same state of the art technology in a typical recessed LED trim.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice straight lines and they like the flat lens (which I thought was going to cause resistance but they like it). Sold some Lotus gimbals too.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Going_Commando said:


> Led lamps have come down so much that we are sticking to conventional cans/trims and slapping in led br-30s and whatnot.


That's what I've been doing for the past 2 - 3 years. Won't even offer a standard br-30.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

HackWork said:


> That sounds like something a door to door salesman would do. Do you sell Tupperware too?
> 
> It's time you got yourself an M12 Sticklight.


Do those have the magnet shown on the sample pics? I finally switched to the M12s.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

stuiec said:


> Do those have the magnet shown on the sample pics? I finally switched to the M12s.


I had to buy my magnet separately. It's worth it though.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

There are other M12 and M18 lights coming out very soon. The Sticklight is great and I'll never give it up, but there is another floodlight coming out that will be awesome too. You may want to wait.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

drspec said:


> I had to buy my magnet separately. It's worth it though.


bought purpose made for the tool?


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

stuiec said:


> bought purpose made for the tool?


That's correct

Milwaukee 49-24-2351 M12 LED Stick Light Accessory Magnet https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DW78U64/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_3B20xbWG04SYC


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

https://www.amazon.com/Milwaukee-49-24-2351-Stick-Accessory-Magnet/dp/B00DW78U64

Edit, foiled again!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

drspec said:


> That's correct
> 
> Milwaukee 49-24-2351 M12 LED Stick Light Accessory Magnet https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DW78U64/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_3B20xbWG04SYC


Usually ships in one to two months.....a lot can happen in that time frame.

Here same price and they are ready to ship:

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwaukee-M12-12-Volt-Lithium-Ion-Cordless-LED-Stick-Light-Accessory-Magnet-49-24-2351/204374840?cm_mmc=SEM|THD|google|&mid=sp9KOTj4l|dc_mtid_8903tb925190_pcrid_50250225219_pkw__pmt__product_204374840_slid_&gclid=CNaoq72WhM8CFYFZhgod3PsFXg


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Usually ships in one to two months.....a lot can happen in that time frame.
> 
> Here same price and they are ready to ship:
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwauke...374840_slid_&gclid=CNaoq72WhM8CFYFZhgod3PsFXg


Wasn't saying to order from there. Was just providing a link for reference.


----------



## Pinm (Sep 18, 2016)

So much easier to install than the regular 4" cans. Very low profile fits right below the occasional cross brace.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

drspec said:


> Wasn't saying to order from there. Was just providing a link for reference.


Ahh, that kind of lead time is rough.


----------

